# Electric Blue Jack Dempseys... what do they really look like as adults?



## cgcaver (Jul 10, 2005)

These fish seem _*beautiful*_ as juveniles... but it seems like all the pics I can find of them are all just that - as babies.

Can anyone give me a good idea of what adult Electric Blue JDs look like? Just like the babies, but bigger - or what? Do they really look a lot prettier than regular JDs as adults (i.e. worth their price), or about the same?


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Found these for you through Google:



















and my personal favs, although I think Dr. Ghori's fish is indeed a juvi:



















::sigh:: if only I'd known about the Electric Blue Jack before I went and got myself a regular one. oh well... some day.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Here is a shot of a 'regular' adult (also found via Google)










As for 'prettier' I guess it is in the eye of the beholder... one of my favorite traits in my JD is the red line along his dorsal fin... the electric jacks don't seem to have retained this, so I suppose it is give and take.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

My friend has some and I've seen them as youngsters and again as adults. They are spectacular! As you can see from the above photos, they are an electrified color version of the regular Jack.

IMO, they are worth a few extra bucks if you really want the nice coloring. Not that regular Jack's aren't beautiful, but these guys make people go "wow".


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, these are one of the rare examples of a fish that I wouldn't think twice about forking over $40 for a 3 inch juvi, they are beautiful!


----------

